# How many handstand pushups can you do?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

*How many handstand pushups can you do?*​
less than 1 (negatives) 538.46%1-5 323.08%6-10 323.08%11-15215.38%


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I can knock out 6, 7 on a good day. Weight is up to around 90kg at the moment. I actually started training months ago with these as the staple of my workouts and put on some nice mass on my shoulders and suprisingly my chest a little too. Plus you feel like a badass when you do em lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't do a handstand so 0


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Handstand against a wall.

I used to be able to knock a few of these out when I was at uni. Yes, very impressive, especially when drunk.

Havent tried them for nearly 20 years, but at a guess I'd probably be able to do about 20. I'm nowhere as good a shape as i used to be.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

handstand press ups? i doubt id do one as if i started doing them in the gym i go to the other guys would run me out of town for being a complete ****!!!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I do um upside down it's easier!!!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i tried it once and nearly broke my neck, got halfway down and though "sh1t, this feels heavy..." then bang, came down on my head. not so good.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> handstand press ups? i doubt id do one as if i started doing them in the gym i go to the other guys would run me out of town for being a complete ****!!!


 I can tell you're angry that you aren't badass enough to do these. Maybe train a bit harder then you can rise to our level of awesomeness. Why the hell do you need to be in a gym to do these anyway? Do you have walls and a floor in your house? You are secure in your house my friend, nobody will laugh at you and hurt your delicate feelings.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I can't do a handstand so 0


x2


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

It doesn't have to be a free standing handstand! I do mine against a wall.

Give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Against wall... cant balance otherwise


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got to be free standing to be done correct !'


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I do my hspu's against a wall, thought i was doing well until i seen a lad go from l-sit to handstand on paralettes..

On a side note i mentioned handstand push ups as a good exercise for shoulders on another forum and got shot down in flames, mods included!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

don1 said:


> Got to be free standing to be done correct !'


Oh right didn't know there was a rule book on this stuff


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I can tell you're angry that you aren't badass enough to do these. Maybe train a bit harder then you can rise to our level of awesomeness. Why the hell do you need to be in a gym to do these anyway? Do you have walls and a floor in your house? You are secure in your house my friend, nobody will laugh at you and hurt your delicate feelings.


i think what i was trying to say is.......i cant do them :crying:

but in my defence ive never tried and doubt i ever will :tt2:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Erm....none i guess....but who cares that sounds like something a fitness girl would do!

If you want a real test how many burpee's can you do?






I wont lie i can't do very many as its very tiring at my body weight.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i would take handstand press ups as an exercise for the skinny guys in the gym that want to be noticed for a change :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> i would take handstand press ups as an exercise for the skinny guys in the gym that want to be noticed for a change :tongue:


 Yeah you will get noticed alright because you become a threat to every one else working out by doing stupid things where you could easily fall over and hit someone!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea well who the hell does burpees? Apart from people in prison.

How are handstand pushups for "fitness women"? Do you think chinups and pushups are for women too? Basically any exercise you can't do is for women 

Pushing your entire body weight against the earth's pull by your arms is more manly than anything I can think of at this moment in time. Just you and gravity baby!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Erm....none i guess....but who cares that sounds like something a fitness girl would do!


Only when im lying underneath 

Not sure, as far as i can remember about 2, but havent tried any for ages, will give some a go on my rest day 

P.s if i mess up my shoulders i hold you (op) responsible


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Yea well who the hell does burpees? Apart from people in prison.
> 
> How are handstand pushups for "fitness women"? Do you think chinups and pushups are for women too? Basically any exercise you can't do is for women
> 
> Pushing your entire body weight against the earth's pull by your arms is more manly than anything I can think of at this moment in time. Just you and gravity baby!!


 :lol: Ok tiger whatever you say:lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Ok tiger whatever you say:lol:


Quite the rebuttal. I lay at your feet oh harbinger of strength!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't done handstand since I was a tennager. Anyway, just try and done 3 handstand pushups against the wall.

I don't think this exercises would be very popular for big bbers, but yes its fun and I may introduce a few in my routing at home (hhoommee) I can see how much good it would do to your upper body


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I could look far less stupid just doing an OHP but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Erm....none i guess....but who cares that sounds like something a fitness girl would do!
> 
> If you want a real test how many burpee's can you do?
> 
> ...


God i hate them.

When i trained karate the sensei used to have us doing circuits of them, 50, 40, 30 etc. was the worst day of my life.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

None for me, but never tried or likely too


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

I find a secluded corner of the gym and hide away when doing handstand pushups. I usually do 3 sets of 12 - but figure it's quite an embarassing one...so keep them secret haha


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Erm....none i guess....but who cares that sounds like something a fitness girl would do!
> 
> If you want a real test how many burpee's can you do?
> 
> ...


I tried Tabata burpees once. I nearly puked


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I cant get the hspu at all, only manage to lower myself a few inches then feel like my arms are gonna buckle

HATE burpees 2! lol


----------

